# Needing a new lathe!



## djwood1 (Nov 21, 2009)

Wasn't sure where to post this, so sorry if this is the wrong place!

I need to purchase a new full size lathe and wanted to pose the question here to see what folks think.  Is there one that stands out more than others?  I don't want to spend thousands of dollars, but I want a good one, maybe $1,000-1,500. I am wanting to try some bowl turning, so what HP?  Variable speed is a must.  

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't have one...I've not turned on one but here is a review: 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=42750&highlight=HF+lathe+review
Do a good turn daily!
Don



djwood1 said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this, so sorry if this is the wrong place!
> 
> I need to purchase a new full size lathe and wanted to pose the question here to see what folks think.  Is there one that stands out more than others?  I don't want to spend thousands of dollars, but I want a good one, maybe $1,000-1,500. I am wanting to try some bowl turning, so what HP?  Variable speed is a must.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!


----------



## stolicky (Nov 21, 2009)

The Jet 1642 may fall into that range, especially since they are on sale later this month.

I have one, upgraded from a 1014i, and it is great.  You will likely be happy with either the 1.5 HP or the 2 HP.  I did end up getting the 2 HP.

I have yet to meet anyone with one of these that is not happy with it.


----------



## mickr (Nov 22, 2009)

that is a hard $$ area to shoot for & get a klarger capacity motor ...the new Delta Midi is 599.00  and it has 12" swing ..many bowls can be turned with that swing..the Nova 16-24 falls in your range..(I have the older model 3000 and it's a good lathe)  any of the delta, jet  12-14 inchers fall in your range...I have the Jet 1642 and it is a honey, but out of your money range..If you can pony up the $ it is worth it..I have the 1 1/2 hsp and it runs on a reg 110 circuit....enjoy your new lathe, whatever you decide


----------



## David M (Nov 22, 2009)

nova 1624 is smooth ...


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 22, 2009)

Grizzly G0632

http://www.grizzleytools.com/products/16-x-42-Variable-Speed-Wood-Lathe/G0632


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 22, 2009)

Rifleman1776 said:


> Grizzly G0632
> 
> http://www.grizzleytools.com/products/16-x-42-Variable-Speed-Wood-Lathe/G0632


Dave , I think you should get US this one ! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: I'm impressed with the features . I'm sure you have 220 in that Shop-mahal of yours . :biggrin:   Thanks Frank !


----------



## djwood1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the advice! 

Chuck, it does look nice and no problem with the 220V. I'll let you know which one I get us!


----------



## lorbay (Nov 22, 2009)

Go for the Nova you won't be sorry.

Lin.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 22, 2009)

dalecamino said:


> Dave , I think you should get US this one ! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: I'm impressed with the features . I'm sure you have 220 in that Shop-mahal of yours . :biggrin:   Thanks Frank !



I am extremly happy with mine. Yes, you must consider the cost of bringing in 220 if you don't have it. I got lucky and a friend did my wiring free, all I paid for was the wire and connections.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 23, 2009)

Not sure this lathe Rikon Model 70-450, has hit online vendors yet but worth a look anyway.

http://www.rikontools.com/productpage_70-450.html

Am not a big fan of rotating headstock, but lathe has enough other good features. 

Already have a Jet 1642 so not in the market for a new lathe. But might be worth a look see if your in the market.

Also tools-plus.com has powermatic 3520B on sale for around $,2549.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 23, 2009)

Wildman said:


> Not sure this lathe Rikon Model 70-450, has hit online vendors yet but worth a look anyway.
> 
> http://www.rikontool.com/productpage_70-450html
> 
> ...



I really like having a rotating headstock. It allows for outboard turning. Yes, a special rest is needed. But, mostly, I'll use it to just bring the work at about a 45 degree angle making it easier to do bowls or hollowing without bending over or reaching. Much easier and definitely kinder on the back.


----------



## jleiwig (Nov 23, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Laguna-Tools-...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1258985752&sr=1-2

How about a Laguna 16x43? Less than a grand, 1.5 hp, 110 volt, variable speed.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 23, 2009)

Have no problem with rotating head stock on this lathe, looks like it has a nice tool rest for that purpose. Just do not know if it comes with lathe or is an additional cost.

Like the 20" swing, 18" swing over tools rest, and 37' working distance between centers.

Think could get by without outboard turning.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 23, 2009)

I spoke with three people at Laguna about their lathes. Two could not tell me whether 14/43 or 16/43 had EVS. Third man explained those were entry-level lathes. 

You open the access door, lift the lever to slide belt over pulley to adjust speeds. Turning a bowl blank at 600RPMS, might be a turn-off to some people. 

He tried to sell me their 18/47 lathe, which is EVS. 

Prices are competitive just not sure about customer service. 

http://www.lagunatools.com/lathes


----------



## jleiwig (Nov 23, 2009)

Wildman said:


> I spoke with three people at Laguna about their lathes. Two could not tell me whether 14/43 or 16/43 had EVS. Third man explained those were entry-level lathes.
> 
> You open the access door, lift the lever to slide belt over pulley to adjust speeds. Turning a bowl blank at 600RPMS, might be a turn-off to some people.
> 
> ...


 
One of the members here is a laguna tools rep. I believe it is Paul Martineau if I'm not mistaken.  From everything I've seen their customer service is top notch.  

The lathe posted has a reeves drive if I'm not mistaken, which is a type of variable speed. If you scroll over the additional pictures you will see the variable speed lever on the front control panel.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 23, 2009)

Went back to photo section for both 14 & 16/43 lathes. Sure looks like they have reeves drive control levers to me too! Wonder why none of the folks spoke too at Laguna would or could tell me that?

I have not bought anything from Laguna tools; only know what have read from message boards. Quality & customer service on their China made stuff is either good or just lousy. 

I like their 18/47 lathe, just not in the market for a new lathe.


----------

